# AMD Ryzen Build



## Oli (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Click



*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Mainly for gaming. Popular games such as GTA V etc. I'm fine with 1080p.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 50-65k

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Yes, but i have never done that.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Win 10.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500 is fine, can upgrade later.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No, already have one 19inch monitor, will upgrade to a better one later.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I have a cabinet Circle cc 819 (2,600 Amazon) and Msi b350 Gaming Plus (8500 Nehru Place, Delhi). Purchased both in August 2017.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: I won't be buying everything together. So, hoping to assemble everything within the next 3 months.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I have never built one before. So i will call my IT person to assemble it once i have all the parts.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: I live in Delhi. Nehru Place is a great option for me to buy all the parts. Much cheaper than online. As you can see above i bought the B350 Gaming plus for 8500 (gst inclusive), if you check it online you'll find it for 13k.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
*Nope*
Ans:






Hi guys,

Im new here. Im currently building a Ryzen for myself. Mainly for gaming and streaming. Here is the list of components that i have decided to go for - 

1.Ryzen 1600 - 16,390 (Gst inclusive, Nehru place Delhi) - YET TO PURCHASE
I don't want to go for a 1600x, I does not come with the wraith cooler. I will try to overclock the 1600 with stock cooler. 1700 goes out of my budget.

2. Msi B350 Gaming plus - 8500 (Gst inclusive, Nehru place Delhi) - PURCHASED
Could have gone for the much cheaper Asus prime or the MSI Gaming pro but i was just fell in love with this one.

3.GTX 1060 6GB - Will be purchasing near Diwali. As GPU's that are being made for mining purposes are getting popular, prices will drop for our beloved  GPU's. Probably will go for a Msi GPU to accompany the Msi mobo..does that make a difference? (Assuming price 23,000)

4. RAM - Need suggestions here. I need a ram verified for my build. (8 or 16 gb). (Price may range 5000-11000)
Im confused here. So would really like it you guys can suggest some options. Budget friendly!

5. WB Blue 1 TB - 3,300 ( same place) - YET TO PURCHASE

6. SMPS - Cooler master b500 ver.2 - 3,300 (MD) - Any other better but cheaper option?
I have no clue about the SMPS.

7. CABINET - Circle 819 2600 (Amazon) - PURCHASED
Looked good in pics, doesn't look that good in real..probably will once it gets turned on.

Total - 61k - 66k 

So hoping if you guys can help me select the right components


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2017)

Should've filled the questionnaire *before *buying anything.
I wouldn't suggest local cabinets and low level SMPS for builds having a 1060. Try to return it and get one with proper cable management holes and air flow.


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 27, 2017)

Circle is not the best but if given some time cable management can be done. So if you got it then atm use it. As for the psu don't got with b500. Atleast go with antec 550vm.. Seasonics are best though if you can manage.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
As for the ram go with higher frequency ones.. The most you can go. 2400mhz will also serve you well. But 3000mhz - 3200mhz will be great for few more years or maybe till ddr5 whenever it comes. Led/non led is your choice if you want eye candy or not. Read in many forums 2x8gb is better for ryzen. 
Ps i too got a 1600x.. Now thinking of getting other parts. So maybe we are in same boat. Since have 3pcs already so waiting for a while to build the fourth. 

Hope i were useful to you.. Good luck mate..


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 27, 2017)

A member from another forum is selling 4days old 1600 for 14.5k. You might wanna take a look.. Good and reputed seller/member of that forum. Sharing the link here Buying : CPU | Mobo | Ram Planning a New Ryzen 5 Build Need Parts Advice

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for your replies guys.

But can someone suggest me which RAM should i go for?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2017)

Budget -75K

AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -19500,
Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo -3500,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 -3500,
Zotac GTX1050Ti 4GB Mini -11500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000,
Logitech MK200 KB/Mouse Combo -1000.
TOTAL -75,000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -75K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -19500,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...



Suggesting a 1050ti for a budget worthy of 1060!  
Again, dude, wtf?
Why 1600x and hyper 212? That amount can be used on a GTX 1060 6GB
Masterbox Lite 5 is not a good option.


----------



## Oli (Aug 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -75K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -19500,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...




Thanks for your reply. but i will stick to my build, performance difference between 1050 and 1060 is a lot and 1060 fits my budget.
I did try finding the corsair vengeance LPX online but the cheapest one i could find was for 14,000.


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 27, 2017)

Try mdcomputers and primeabgb if you haven't already. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Aug 27, 2017)

I did try MDcomputers but the ones i liked are out of stock..I just want a 8GB ran with 3000 Mhz and red led..


----------



## maheshn (Aug 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Suggesting a 1050ti for a budget worthy of 1060!
> Again, dude, wtf?
> Why 1600x and hyper 212? That amount can be used on a GTX 1060 6GB
> Masterbox Lite 5 is not a good option.



Masterbox is supposedly a good cabinet... any particular detail why it is not a good option please?

Also, GPU prices are far from normal... I would suggest the OP not count on prices falling for any GPU, nVidia or Radeon, in the near future. Ethereum mining uses nVidia GPU's as well.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2017)

maheshn said:


> Masterbox is supposedly a good cabinet... any particular detail why it is not a good option please?
> 
> Also, GPU prices are far from normal... I would suggest the OP not count on prices falling for any GPU, nVidia or Radeon, in the near future. Ethereum mining uses nVidia GPU's as well.....






Lite 5 has poor airflow. I won't recommend something which I won't buy for myself.


----------



## Oli (Aug 28, 2017)

Getting Msi 1060 Gaming x on paytm for 33k, cashback 20% makes it 26k..not bad i guess..what do you guys say?


----------



## jodo_c (Aug 28, 2017)

Oli said:


> Getting Msi 1060 Gaming x on paytm for 33k, cashback 20% makes it 26k..not bad i guess..what do you guys say?


ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 AMP EDITION
Rs. 25,650 for Zotac one is in stock!. It will give you 5 years warranty I think as compare to 3 years of Msi. Other members correct me if I am wrong.

EDIT :- It is in stock on vedantcomputers too. GRAPHICS CARD ZOTAC GEFORCE® GTX 1060 AMP!  EDITION 6GB GDDR5 
₹24,500 price.

P.S :- I don't know if these price include GST. Do let me know as even I am looking for same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2017)

Oli said:


> Getting Msi 1060 Gaming x on paytm for 33k, cashback 20% makes it 26k..not bad i guess..what do you guys say?


Overpriced, even with cashback. Get the amp version as suggested above.


----------



## shaurya21 (Aug 28, 2017)

Vedantcomputers adds a hefty shipping charges if not from West Bengal !


----------



## Oli (Aug 29, 2017)

Zotac amp is also available in Nehru place for 25k gst inclusive..idk if i should go for this one or the gaming x as gaming x has LED and stuff and will match my mobo (msi b350 gaming plus) and is just 1000 rs more. Any performance difference b/w them?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

Oli said:


> Zotac amp is also available in Nehru place for 25k gst inclusive..idk if i should go for this one or the gaming x as gaming x has LED and stuff and will match my mobo (msi b350 gaming plus) and is just 1000 rs more. Any performance difference b/w them?


Shiny LEDs over 2 year extended warranty. Your call.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 29, 2017)

shaurya21 said:


> Vedantcomputers adds a hefty shipping charges if not from West Bengal !


They added 200/- for West Bengal to Bangalore for graphic card. Wouldn't call that hefty for a graphic card but not sure about other parts.


----------



## Oli (Aug 29, 2017)

I guess ill have to go with zotac as msi gaming x has 8 pin connector and i cant find any PSU with 8 pin connector under 4000..can someone help me find a psu with 8 pin under 4000?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

Oli said:


> I guess ill have to go with zotac as msi gaming x has 8 pin connector and i cant find any PSU with 8 pin connector under 4000..can someone help me find a psu with 8 pin under 4000?


Why aren't you considering a S12II 520W or CX600?


----------



## anky (Aug 29, 2017)

contact me when you will be buying GTX 1060 6GB..i have Zotac amp edition of the same and I was thinking of selling it. I bought it in august last year.


----------



## Oli (Aug 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why aren't you considering a S12II 520W or CX600?



Ok i found many 6+2 connector psu's in my budget looks like i was filtering incorrectly and end up searching psu's with 8 x 6+2 connectors lol..i guess they make such psu's for miners..anyways how about corsair VS 450? Costs half of CX 600


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

Oli said:


> Ok i found many 6+2 connector psu's in my budget looks like i was filtering incorrectly and end up searching psu's with 8 x 6+2 connectors lol..i guess they make such psu's for miners..anyways how about corsair VS 450? Costs half of CX 600


Might cost you 50k in the longer run if it fries your system.


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 29, 2017)

Oli said:


> Ok i found many 6+2 connector psu's in my budget looks like i was filtering incorrectly and end up searching psu's with 8 x 6+2 connectors lol..i guess they make such psu's for miners..anyways how about corsair VS 450? Costs half of CX 600


Keep away from those.. Have rma ed maybe 3times in a year. Had those at office and in my htpc.. Replaced those.. Don't go for VS ones.. CX have no personal experience.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Aug 29, 2017)

Thx ill go for the seasonic one just 400 rs expensive and looks more reliable


----------



## mitraark (Aug 29, 2017)

anky said:


> contact me when you will be buying GTX 1060 6GB..i have Zotac amp edition of the same and I was thinking of selling it. I bought it in august last year.



Any listing of the item ?


----------



## Oli (Aug 30, 2017)

Tried purchasing gaming x from paytm..applied promo 20% cash back..then at checkout it says "this promo is not applicable for this item"........ now ill have to go for zotac..no leds n matching mobo/gpu


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2017)

Oli said:


> Tried purchasing gaming x from paytm..applied promo 20% cash back..then at checkout it says "this promo is not applicable for this item"........ now ill have to go for zotac..no leds n matching mobo/gpu


Then again it was a BAD decision to buy an overpriced 1060 from paytm.


----------



## Oli (Aug 31, 2017)

Seasonic smps are out of stock..can someone suggest any good smps which is in stock..i read somewhere that cx 600 dropped to tier 4 of psu list otherwise would have purchased it..budget is maximum 6500/-


----------



## jodo_c (Aug 31, 2017)

Oli said:


> Seasonic smps are out of stock..can someone suggest any good smps which is in stock..i read somewhere that cx 600 dropped to tier 4 of psu list otherwise would have purchased it..budget is maximum 6500/-


Stick to seasonic. Check overclockesrzone. Com and their ebay.in page you will probably find there. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks even found good rams in stock..8ill get the smps and ram after getting my salary from this site..ram btw going for ripjaws 4, 2400 1x8, 6,000/-


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2017)

Oli said:


> Thanks even found good rams in stock..8ill get the smps and ram after getting my salary from this site..ram btw going for ripjaws 4, 2400 1x8, 6,000/-


Way overpriced for a 2400 MHz module.


----------



## Oli (Aug 31, 2017)

Hard to find a cheaper one bro..there is a 3000 or 3200 mz one aswell 1500 more expensive..sufgest a ram please budget max 7000..2x4 or 1x8


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2017)

Oli said:


> Hard to find a cheaper one bro..there is a 3000 or 3200 mz one aswell 1500 more expensive..sufgest a ram please budget max 7000..2x4 or 1x8


ADATA DESKTOP RAM XPG Z1 SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz (AX4U280038G17-SRZ)


----------



## Oli (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks bro, thats perfect its red, cheaper than ripjaws and higher Mhz


----------



## Oli (Sep 2, 2017)

How about this power supply? cheaper than seasonic

*www.amazon.in/EVGA-BRONZE-Continuous-Warranty-100-B1-0500-KR/dp/B00DZ6R9GE?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&portal-device-attributes=desktop

found it here -


----------



## gta5 (Sep 2, 2017)

this is an imported unit .. EVGA don't sell their PSU's in India .. it may have global warranty but in case of RMA you may have to ship it to Taiwan .. atleast that's the case with GPU's 

EVGA WARRANTY / SUPPORT IN INDIA - EVGA Forums

don't buy it


----------



## Oli (Sep 2, 2017)

ok, thanks bro. I'll stick to seasonic.

off topic question-
Can you do crossfire with Nvidia cards? if yes, then both have to be the same? example 2 1060's or 2 1050's..or you can add a 1060 and a 1050..?
or crossfire is just for AMD cards?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2017)

Oli said:


> ok, thanks bro. I'll stick to seasonic.
> 
> off topic question-
> Can you do crossfire with Nvidia cards? if yes, then both have to be the same? example 2 1060's or 2 1050's..or you can add a 1060 and a 1050..?
> or crossfire is just for AMD cards?


Forget about a dual GPU setup. Crossfire is for AMD GPUs only. It isn't worth the cost in your case. If you want to run games at resolutions higher than 1080p, get a 1080 or 1080ti and just use it for next 2-3 years till framerates start to drop below 40 fps on high settings.
2 1060s will be around 45-50k easily (and they can't even run in SLI) which is 1080 territory.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 2, 2017)

which Seasonic ? , if it is S12ii or M12ii try to avoid it   and go for a better version.. it does not have OCP for minor rails and discontinued , you also need to ship it to kolkata for RMA and could create problem RMAing discontinued model..

Nvidia's name  for Dual GPU is known as SLI .. both 1060 and 1050 does not support SLI ..

in addition to what Saiyangoku mentioned Dual GPU's have other problems like microstuttering etc and doesn't work in all games .. but those that are well supported tend to see good performance gains .. it is a hit or a miss .. usually not worth the price.. better to buy a single fast GPU ..


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 2, 2017)

36k good for 5months old zotac 1080 reference model.. With 2+3yrs warranty.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Sorry op for the quick hijack..


----------



## gta5 (Sep 3, 2017)

Oli said:


> Seasonic smps are out of stock..can someone suggest any good smps which is in stock..i read somewhere that cx 600 dropped to tier 4 of psu list otherwise would have purchased it..budget is maximum 6500/-



good you didn't buy Cx 600 or seasonic Si2ii ..

Create a Thread on Jonnyguru forums asking about failed 3.3 v transient tests on TX 750m on tomshardware and whether it is a cause of concern / harmful for hardware or not.. ?  create thread here ...   PC Power Supply Discussion - jonnyGURU Forums

Corsair TX750M Transient Response Tests

_if it is not a cause of concern_ , then buy TX 550M ( CP-9020133 ) for Rs 6400 +shipping from vedantcomputers .. Then this PSU will be the most bang for buck High Quality PSU with *7 years warranty*... Fully japanese caps , modern design , semi modular , gold efficiency , great after sale service with long term reliability, good performance otherwise...

POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX550M -550 WATT

but confirm first before buying , don't buy without confirming*.*. can't find  550watt version on other websites  .. so if it goes out of stock you might have to wait or try offline or get 650 watts version which will cost more unecessarily.. first call nehru place and see if you can find there..

reviews-
Corsair TX550M im Test - kompaktes und günstiges Goldnetzteil mit langer Garantiezeit
Обзор блока питания Corsair TX550M (550 Вт, 80 Plus Gold, TX-M Series)
Corsair TX 550M Netzteil im Test


----------



## Oli (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks guys but now i'm even more confused..can someone please simply suggest a SMPS from mdcomputers, vedant, amazon etc (in stock)..so i can order..cuz all this is making me confused and i keep changing my mind on which smps to buy..hope u understand


----------



## gta5 (Sep 3, 2017)

Oli said:


> Thanks guys but now i'm even more confused..can someone please simply suggest a SMPS from mdcomputers, vedant, amazon etc (in stock)..so i can order..cuz all this is making me confused and i keep changing my mind on which smps to buy..hope u understand



*Read my above reply * .. Corsair TX 550M from vedantcomputers for Rs 6400 .. but you need to confirm first about impact of failed 3.3v transient tests before buying..


----------



## Oli (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

About to order the SMPS, both are good..any last moment advise? Which one to go for?
P.s - dont suggest any other smps unless its cheaper and better, thxx!

1.
Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification

2.
POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX550M -550 WATT


Edit - personally i like the corsair. The wires look so neat.

*EDIT - Purchased Corsair TX550m*

*Also bought ADATA SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RPG 3000 mhz *


----------



## Oli (Oct 11, 2017)

Is this worth it?
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 580 4GB GDDR5 NITRO+ OC (11265-07-41G)

I know zotac 6gb mini and amp are cheaper but this has RGB saphire logo and also for 1080p gaming 4 gb vram should be enough

Build status-

-Purchased-
Mobo - MSI B350 Gaming Plus
PSU - Corsair TX550M gold
RAM - Adata spectrix D40 3000mhz 8GB
HDD - WD Blue 1TB 7200 RPM
Cabinet - Circle 819 red

-Whats left-
CPU - Ryzen 5 1600
GPU - 1060 / RX 580

-Upgrades to make after completing build-
New cabinet
Another 8GB adata spectrix
LED strips


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2017)

Oli said:


> Is this worth it?
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 580 4GB GDDR5 NITRO+ OC (11265-07-41G)
> 
> I know zotac 6gb mini and amp are cheaper but this has RGB saphire logo and also for 1080p gaming 4 gb vram should be enough
> ...



Not worth it after taking the price, power consumption and brand into consideration. It still is overpriced. Stick with 1060 6GB or if you can get a RX570 for around 15-17k, get it.
BTW, why did you buy a circle cabinet?


----------



## Oli (Oct 11, 2017)

i dont know if 570 4gb can run future games at 1080p after a year or so, i just dont want to regret my decision later on and 1060 6gb mini’s might get heating issues due my 24/7 hardcore usage also they dont have any bling (rgb)..cheapest twin fan 1060 6gb card is zotac amp for around 23000 which is a strong option currently..but i can add 2k more and get the 580 which is great too and has nice rgb logo on it..so it really comes down to these 2..AMD cards run some games better and Nvidia cards run some games better..performance is identical..unfortunately have to accept these prices as i’ve already waited 2 months waiting for the prices to drop but they havn’t much..

I got the cabinet after watching a youtube video..it looked really good..now i regret my decision.


----------



## seafox6686 (Oct 13, 2017)

Oli said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> About to order the SMPS, both are good..any last moment advise? Which one to go for?
> P.s - dont suggest any other smps unless its cheaper and better, thxx!
> ...


Will the ADATA D40(AX4U300038G16-SRS) work with Asus Prime B350 plus? THE QVL list ofthe MB has support for AX4U300038G16-DBZ?? The DBZ is confusing


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 13, 2017)

Oli said:


> i dont know if 570 4gb can run future games at 1080p after a year or so, i just dont want to regret my decision later on and 1060 6gb mini’s might get heating issues due my 24/7 hardcore usage also they dont have any bling (rgb)..cheapest twin fan 1060 6gb card is zotac amp for around 23000 which is a strong option currently..but i can add 2k more and get the 580 which is great too and has nice rgb logo on it..so it really comes down to these 2..AMD cards run some games better and Nvidia cards run some games better..performance is identical..unfortunately have to accept these prices as i’ve already waited 2 months waiting for the prices to drop but they havn’t much..
> 
> I got the cabinet after watching a youtube video..it looked really good..now i regret my decision.



The Zotac Amp 1060 is  an excellent choice. I recently got one. Get this one or the Rx 580, both are almost equivalent in terms of performance. Dont go below 1060/580 if you want a future proof build.


----------



## seafox6686 (Oct 14, 2017)

seafox6686 said:


> Will the ADATA D40(AX4U300038G16-SRS) work with Asus Prime B350 plus? THE QVL list ofthe MB has support for AX4U300038G16-DBZ?? The DBZ is confusing


Anybody? Will this work on Asus b350 prime plus? Or please suggest any other 8gb ram confirmed to work with above motherboard


----------



## Oli (Oct 14, 2017)

seafox6686 said:


> Anybody? Will this work on Asus b350 prime plus? Or please suggest any other 8gb ram confirmed to work with above motherboard



If it does not work at 2933 you can tweak it down to 2666 and it should work (as seen over few youtube videos). Difference between 2933 and 2666 is not noticeable. If you were to tweak from 3200 to 2133 that would be noticeable.


----------



## seafox6686 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ohh then it should just boot fine right? Am more concerned that whether the system will boot or not.
May I know from where you bought the RAM?


----------



## Oli (Oct 14, 2017)

It should boot..i bought it from Mdcomputers..there is another one from Adata (2800 mhz)..but that one has no rgb


----------



## seafox6686 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yaa I will order that.  And me too opted for the msi b350 gaming plus. The 2800 mhz module's model number is in the QVL list. Also can you let me know where tx 550m can be found? The vedant computer is charging 400 for courier I think.thats too much.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 14, 2017)

How much did you pay for the products, especially the ram?


----------



## gta5 (Oct 14, 2017)

seafox6686 said:


> Yaa I will order that.  And me too opted for the msi b350 gaming plus. The 2800 mhz module's model number is in the QVL list. Also can you let me know where tx 550m can be found? The vedant computer is charging 400 for courier I think.thats too much.



before  buying MSI do search about their after sale services..  Also TX550M - read this as well.. Need Help - WD Hard Drive Caution Error...!!!


----------



## seafox6686 (Oct 14, 2017)

So should i go for seasonic m12ii 520w instead? I couldn't understand anything to be Frank in the link you shared. But the TX is gold and seasonic is 80 Bronze.


----------



## gta5 (Oct 15, 2017)

seafox6686 said:


> So should i go for seasonic m12ii 520w instead? I couldn't understand anything to be Frank in the link you shared. But the TX is gold and seasonic is 80 Bronze.



no not seasonic s12/m12 , go with Tx 550m only .. seasonic s12/m12 is very old ,  lacking some protections  , and about to be discontinued  and is inferior than Tx 550m

it's just a slight issue that Tx failed in one of the tests.. so just ask about the impact ( if any ) of those failed tests on jonnyguru forums and if it's not a big deal then go ahead and buy it..  though personally i have confirmed from a knowledgeable person , but still it would be better if you get more opinion on this yourself to make an informed decision ..  reread that link a few times and it will become clear..

also don't forget to search about MSI after sale services in india


----------



## chelsea_roks (Oct 18, 2017)

Did you consider buying the cpu n gpu from eBay ?


Oli said:


> Is this worth it?
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 580 4GB GDDR5 NITRO+ OC (11265-07-41G)
> 
> I know zotac 6gb mini and amp are cheaper but this has RGB saphire logo and also for 1080p gaming 4 gb vram should be enough
> ...


----------



## Oli (Oct 19, 2017)

chelsea_roks said:


> Did you consider buying the cpu n gpu from eBay ?



I will buy the CPU from Nehru place, New delhi and for the GPU i will need to check first if the one i want is available in Nehru Place otherwise will purchase it online.


----------



## Oli (Oct 21, 2017)

After going through few videos and reading online decided to buy a good cabinet, So bought the NZXT S340 Elite Matt black / red version (link below). I know its a little over budget but i got my diwali bonus so decided to use some of it. It comes with 2 fans, one at the rear and one on top. You can put 2 fans at the front for intake. I will take out 2 red led 120MM fans from my circle cabinet and put them in this one, so then i'll be having 2 intake fans and 2 exhaust fans, Will probably put the circle fans as exhaust to make their LED's come to use.

NZXT MID TOWER CABINET (ATX) - SOURCE 340 ELITE MATTE BLACK/RED WITH TRANSPARENT SIDE PANEL
p.s - got it from mdcomputers (free shipping due to festive season)!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2017)

Oli said:


> After going through few videos and reading online decided to buy a good cabinet, So bought the NZXT S340 Elite Matt black / red version (link below). I know its a little over budget but i got my diwali bonus so decided to use some of it. It comes with 2 fans, one at the rear and one on top. You can put 2 fans at the front for intake. I will take out 2 red led 120MM fans from my circle cabinet and put them in this one, so then i'll be having 2 intake fans and 2 exhaust fans, Will probably put the circle fans as exhaust to make their LED's come to use.
> 
> NZXT MID TOWER CABINET (ATX) - SOURCE 340 ELITE MATTE BLACK/RED WITH TRANSPARENT SIDE PANEL
> p.s - got it from mdcomputers (free shipping due to festive season)!


Please post gaming temps with the front cover on and off.


----------



## Oli (Oct 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Please post gaming temps with the front cover on and off.



Sure, I'll do that once my build is complete. Btw the air intake is not an issue as there is enough space on top and bottom of the front panel.


----------



## Oli (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

So i finished my build yesterday. When i plugged in the power, there was a 1 second blackout in the house and the home inverter got turned on during that 1 second (it made that beep sound which it usually does during power cuts)..so i immediately turned off the power from pc and everything was back to normal. I was using an old extension cord which works perfectly, now hoping that it couldnt take the load and now i have ordered an UPS (APC)..also will be calling an IT person to check everything..wish me luck 

P.s - this was my first attemp building a pc

Final build

-CPU - Ryzen 5 1600 (Rs. 15,900)
-GPU - Msi Gtx 1060 Gaming X 6GB (Rs. 26,500)
-Motherboard - Msi B350 Gaming Plus (Rs. 8,450)
-Ram - Adata spectrix D40 8GB (3000 Mhz) (will buy another) (Rs. 6,700)
-HDD - WD Blue 1TB 7200 RPM (Rs. 3,350)
-Power Supply - Corsair TX550M Gold (6,800)
-Cabinet - NZXT S340 Elite (Rs. 8,500)
-UPS - APC BX600C (Rs. 2,700)
-Monitor - Using old Benq monitor

Total - Rs. 78,900

Pic(will click one with gpu today)-
215AA78C-7D69-455A-886D-47720EBA3C97 — Postimage.org

@SaiyanGoku


----------



## vivek g delhi (Nov 23, 2017)

Oli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So i finished my build yesterday. When i plugged in the power, there was a 1 second blackout in the house and the home inverter got turned on during that 1 second (it made that beep sound which it usually does during power cuts)..so i immediately turned off the power from pc and everything was back to normal. I was using an old extension cord which works perfectly, now hoping that it couldnt take the load and now i have ordered an UPS (APC)..also will be calling an IT person to check everything..wish me luck
> 
> ...


Thats Scary. 
That OlD extension could have fried your brand new system

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Nov 24, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Thats Scary.
> That OlD extension could have fried your brand new system
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Yes..it is scary and i've invested a lot on this system. IT person will come tomorrow or on Sunday..hope all goes well..

Final build pic (removed tempered glass for clear view) - 
CC11226F-8E96-4C23-96D6-BDBF2E1F6525 — Postimage.org


----------



## Oli (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

So my PC powered on. CPU fan running fine, GPU LED's are on, all 4 cabinet fans running fine, Ram led's are on..everything is running but the monitor is saying "No signal input"..i tried putting the VGA cable in my laptop and the monitor worked fine..can anyone help me resolve this issue?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2017)

I hope your monitor has DVI input as that graphics card has DVI-D output so a simple DVI-VGA convertor won't work.


----------



## Oli (Nov 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope your monitor has DVI input as that graphics card has DVI-D output so a simple DVI-VGA convertor won't work.



Im using VGA male to male wire which is plugged into the motherboard VGA socket..monitor isn't connected to the GPU directly because i don't have VGA port on GPU..its some other type..do i really need to connect my monitor directly to the GPU?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes you should because Ryzen 1600 doesnt have iGPU.


----------



## Oli (Nov 25, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Yes you should because Ryzen 1600 doesnt have iGPU.


Oh that makes sense..but just wondering why is there a VGA port on a AM4 (B350) motherboard then?

P.s - have ordered hdmi male to male cable, will connect with television and check tomorrow..will order new monitor next week


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2017)

That is for situation where you install AMD "A" series processor that come with integrated gpu just like intel core i processor.


----------



## Oli (Nov 25, 2017)

oh ok, thanks for the info. I'll get my HDMI cable tomorrow morning. Shall update tomorrow!


----------



## Oli (Nov 26, 2017)

*Hey Guys,

Good news! 
So, Everything was fine..nothing got fried up seems like my power switch (the one on the wall) was faulty and loose. HDMI cable worked like a charm..i used it with my television and got the display..updated bios..installed windows etc

But i'll need to buy a monitor soon cuz i can't use the television in my living room all the time for my own..can anyone suggest any monitor to finish off my build?

Size - maximum 20-23 inches
Budget - 10,000
Preferred resolution - 1080P (as i have a gtx 1060)

Current choice - ASUS VP228HE - 21.5 INCH GAMING MONITOR (1Ms RESPONSE TIME, 75Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD)
(75HZ, 1 MS response time)

P.s - I have no knowledge about display quality..is the above a good choice?*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Oli said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Good news!
> So, Everything was fine..nothing got fried up seems like my power switch (the one on the wall) was faulty and loose. HDMI cable worked like a charm..i used it with my television and got the display..updated bios..installed windows etc
> ...


LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9,799.

Link:LG 22MP68VQ-P - 22 INCH 99% sRGB AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, FHD IPS PANEL)


----------



## Oli (Nov 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9,799.
> 
> Link:LG 22MP68VQ-P - 22 INCH 99% sRGB AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, FHD IPS PANEL)


I heard this monitor has a problem with some lines showing up on screen when freesync is enabled

source - Faint vertical lines when 75hz refresh rate on monitor


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2017)

Oli said:


> I heard this monitor has a problem with some lines showing up on screen when freesync is enabled
> 
> source - Faint vertical lines when 75hz refresh rate on monitor


I using it right now with RX560 and freesync enabled and there's no such lines like you say. It's just one bezeless bastard. So much beautiful to look at and work at.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Nov 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I using it right now with RX560 and freesync enabled and there's no such lines like you say. It's just one bezeless bastard. So much beautiful to look at and work at.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Even i liked this monitor a lot, though i have only seen it in pictures but it looks stunning. I'll purchase this monitor next week and post final pics of my complete build.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## billubakra (Nov 27, 2017)

Congrats dear. I wish my cable management was that good. What is so special about this elite version? And how many fans did you get with the same?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Nov 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Congrats dear. I wish my cable management was that good. What is so special about this elite version? And how many fans did you get with the same?


Elite version i believe has an HDMI jack upnfront and has a magnetic addon accessory for your gaming headphones. I was looking at the elite for my build as well.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Nov 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Congrats dear. I wish my cable management was that good. What is so special about this elite version? And how many fans did you get with the same?



Thank you! 

It came with 2 black fans as exhaust, the only issue i faced was that i could not put these fans as intake because they did not have the spiral on the other side where the screws go in, so the screws always got stuck half way, probably could put some force and make the spiral but dint cause that could have damaged the fan, its plastic after all. Other than that this cabinet is just amazing to work with.


----------



## Oli (Nov 30, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I using it right now with RX560 and freesync enabled and there's no such lines like you say. It's just one bezeless bastard. So much beautiful to look at and work at.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



New monitor on MD, hows this compared to the LG one?

ACER KG221Q - 21.5 INCH AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (1Ms RESPONSE TIME, 75Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Oli said:


> New monitor on MD, hows this compared to the LG one?
> 
> ACER KG221Q - 21.5 INCH AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (1Ms RESPONSE TIME, 75Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL)


It's a TN panel not an IPS panel which the LG has.
Display Panel Type Differences Defined - TN vs. IPS, PLS, VA, & More
Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Nov 30, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's a TN panel not an IPS panel which the LG has.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


To add, TN panels are better suites for gaming due to faster response times, but they suffer from color shift as you rotate the panel or change your position.
If you are looking for work primarily, IPS panels are better. I do not game and all three monitors I have purcahed over last 8 years have been IPS, Two Dell Ultrasharps and One LG 4K.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Nov 30, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> To add, TN panels are better suites for gaming due to faster response times, but they suffer from color shift as you rotate the panel or change your position.
> If you are looking for work primarily, IPS panels are better. I do not game and all three monitors I have purcahed over last 8 years have been IPS, Two Dell Ultrasharps and One LG 4K.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


That said, you would ideally want to move up to 144Hz for gaming... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, will stick to LG.


----------



## Oli (Dec 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's a TN panel not an IPS panel which the LG has.
> Display Panel Type Differences Defined - TN vs. IPS, PLS, VA, & More
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Hey, I got the monitor and it does look amazing. I had one question though, how do you enable freesync? I can't find it any where in the menu. I heard that you can enable freesync with nvidia card to get 75hz.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2017)

Oli said:


> Hey, I got the monitor and it does look amazing. I had one question though, how do you enable freesync? I can't find it any where in the menu. I heard that you can enable freesync with nvidia card to get 75hz.


Freesync is for AMD GPUs.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 5, 2017)

FreeSync is for AMD and nkt nVidia. nVidia has G-Sync. The nVidia technology is proprietary and so G-Sync Monitors are fewer and generally more expensive.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Dec 5, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Freesync is for AMD GPUs.





vivek g delhi said:


> FreeSync is for AMD and nkt nVidia. nVidia has G-Sync. The nVidia technology is proprietary and so G-Sync Monitors are fewer and generally more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Yes, I know freesync is AMD technology but i have read across many forums that you can get 75hz with this monitor using a nvidia card if you enable freesync and change some setting in nvidia control panel.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2017)

Oli said:


> Yes, I know freesync is AMD technology but i have read across many forums that you can get 75hz with this monitor using a nvidia card if you enable freesync and change some setting in nvidia control panel.


I think you are talking about fast sync

Right-click anywhere on the desktop and click on “NVIDIA Control Panel” to open up the software.
Now, click on “Manage 3D settings” located in the left pane of the software.
Once done, scroll down in the right pane and click on “Vertical Sync” option. Now, choose “Fast” from the dropdown and click on “Apply” to save these settings.
Disable vsync in all games.

( Source: What is NVIDIA Fast Sync and How to Enable It | Beebom)


----------



## gta5 (Dec 5, 2017)

from what i know you can get monitor to function at 75hz ..

freesync will not work i.e  variable refresh rate.. instead of a regular 60hz monitor it will function as a 75hz monitor with a nvidia card..


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 5, 2017)

Oli said:


> Yes, I know freesync is AMD technology but i have read across many forums that you can get 75hz with this monitor using a nvidia card if you enable freesync and change some setting in nvidia control panel.


True. Fast Sync is what you are looking for. You just will not get variable frame rates that FreeSync provides for

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Dec 5, 2017)

gta5 said:


> from what i know you can get monitor to function at 75hz ..
> 
> freesync will not work i.e  variable refresh rate.. instead of a regular 60hz monitor it will function as a 75hz monitor with a nvidia card..





vivek g delhi said:


> True. Fast Sync is what you are looking for. You just will not get variable frame rates that FreeSync provides for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Yes, but that is what i'm asking..i don't see any option in my monitors settings menu where i can enable freesync. I know that i can't get freesync advantages with nvidia card, but i'm just looking for that 75 hz and for that i need to activate freesync. But the question is how?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2017)

Did you read the above post by @SaiyanGoku?


----------



## Oli (Dec 5, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Did you read the above post by @SaiyanGoku?



Yes, I've done that. But what i've read on other forums is that i need to enable freesync through my monitors settings first. No matter if i have nvidia card or amd card, if my monitor can support freesync it should have an option to enable it. But i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2017)

Enable Freesync via HDMI cable - [Solved] - Displays
It seems that you need hdmi 1.4a or above cable to enable that option.Which version hdmi cable are you using?


----------



## Oli (Dec 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Enable Freesync via HDMI cable - [Solved] - Displays
> It seems that you need hdmi 1.4a or above cable to enable that option.Which version hdmi cable are you using?



Using the one i got with the Monitor, but i have one more HDMI cable with me which i bought from Amazon few weeks ago. 
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B014I8SSD0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'll try cable tomorrow and let you know the results.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2017)

That cable from amazon is v2.0 so it should work.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 6, 2017)

Try this solution mentioned at the end posts

Cant enable freesync

after enabling it  , go to resolution settings and there should be an option of selecting 75hz

75Hz over 1080p - Displays - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Oli (Dec 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That cable from amazon is v2.0 so it should work.





gta5 said:


> Try this solution mentioned at the end posts
> 
> Cant enable freesync
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. Looks like i need to use my other HDMI cable (2.0) and then the freesync option should appear. I’ll try that tonight.

Complete build pic - 84BFC5F5-8653-47BB-B935-B39C3AE176D5 — Postimage.org

Need to do something about the messy cables.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 6, 2017)

Guys I am using the same monitor with an nvidia gpu. What exactly is fastsync in layman terms and how will it improve the visual experience?


----------



## Oli (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey guys,

It worked! After switching to HDMI 2.0 cable i could see the "freesync" option. Then i enabled it and restarted my PC, went to nvidia settings and selected 75hz.

Thanks a lot everyone for helping me build this machine. Already tested 2 games (WWE 2k18 and Elder scrolls online) and they work so smoothly.

Thanks again!


----------



## gta5 (Dec 6, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Guys I am using the same monitor with an nvidia gpu. What exactly is fastsync in layman terms and how will it improve the visual experience?



Fastsync/Enhanced Sync is different , it is supposed to help only if your game frame rates are higher than monitor's refresh rate  .. it eliminates screen tearing with less input lag ..   and can work on any monitor , this is done by GPU .. this is tearing -






the above procedure mentioned is different , most standard monitors are 60hz monitors , by doing the above procedure you are increasing/unlocking the refresh rate of monitor itself to fixed 75 hz.. it will improve the smoothness and responsiveness of the game compared to 60hz monitor.. and can be done on select monitors only


----------



## billubakra (Dec 7, 2017)

Oli said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It worked! After switching to HDMI 2.0 cable i could see the "freesync" option. Then i enabled it and restarted my PC, went to nvidia settings and selected 75hz.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining. So, do I need that cable only for my LG monitor or is there any other requirement?


----------



## Oli (Dec 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for explaining. So, do I need that cable only for my LG monitor or is there any other requirement?



You just need that cable and then you should be able to enable freesync and select 75hz in nvidia panel.


----------



## Oli (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey guys,

So its almost a month since Ive been gaming hard on this machine here are few games that i played on high quality 1080. GTA 5, PUBG, Rocket League, League of legends, WWE 2k18, Path of exile..been using the MSI afterburner to keep a track of CPU/GPU temps..CPU temp doesn’t go over 40 degree and GPU hits 60 degree then its fan start running and cools it down to 50 (same repeats). I honestly thought the CPU would be hitting 70 degree’ish but its surprisingly running very cool, even after 8-9 hours of straight gaming it stays within 40 degree. 
My laptop use to hit 70 degree within an hour (vents are clean, Fan is new).

Anyone else with Ryzen getting such results (low temps)? Or maybe its just good air flow in cabinet + winter weather?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2017)

It is most likely winter weather not to mention playing games is not exactly pushing processor to its limit.For that you need to do some serious video encoding or run some heavy virtualization software.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 22, 2018)

Oli said:


> You just need that cable and then you should be able to enable freesync and select 75hz in nvidia panel.


Got the cable last month itself but forgot to ask how to enable freesync. Could you please explain?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't have freesync monitor but see above post#105,you even quoted it.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't have freesync monitor but see above post#105,you even quoted it.


Not getting that option in settings so that is why asked.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Are you sure your cable is hdmi 2.0(check previous posts) because if it works for one person with same monitor model then it should also work for you.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure your cable is hdmi 2.0(check previous posts) because if it works for one person with same monitor model then it should also work for you.


Yes, same Amazon Basics cable. Do we need to tweak any software setting?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2018)

You are supposed to see freesync enable option in monitor's menu & after that you need to enable fastsync(freesync is for amd cards only,fastsync is kind of cheap copy of freesync for nvidia cards with freesync monitors) in nvidia panel after reboot.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are supposed to see freesync enable option in monitor's menu & after that you need to enable fastsync(freesync is for amd cards only,fastsync is kind of cheap copy of freesync for nvidia cards with freesync monitors) in nvidia panel after reboot.


Nope not getting anything brother. Maybe cable is crap or is there need of a particular processor, GPU etc.?


----------



## gta5 (Jan 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Nope not getting anything brother. Maybe cable is crap or is there need of a particular processor, GPU etc.?





gta5 said:


> Try this solution mentioned at the end posts
> 
> Cant enable freesync
> 
> ...


----------

